# auf der suche nach einem Gpu Pot



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch einen rumliegen den er nicht braucht


----------



## lioline40 (24. Januar 2016)

Ich suche aus seit ewig nach einem GPU-Pot. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man an sowas kommt?


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2016)

Schreibt mir eine pn. würde meinen ggf
 verkaufen


----------



## irishrOy (9. Februar 2016)

kurze zwischenfrage aus reiner neugier, was ist ein gpu-pot?


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Februar 2016)

ich denke er meint soetwas:

Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3

musste auch erst Googlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

irishrOy schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage aus reiner neugier, was ist ein gpu-pot?


Abgekürzt auch G-Punkt genannt, da bist Du aber noch zu jung für ...


----------



## lioline40 (10. Februar 2016)

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-sf3d-critical-point

Das  ist einer der im Moment verfügbar ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem pot?


----------



## irishrOy (11. Februar 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> ich denke er meint soetwas:
> Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3
> musste auch erst Googlen





lioline40 schrieb:


> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-sf3d-critical-point
> Das  ist einer der im Moment verfügbar ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem pot?



Yoo, genau, danke. Hat n bisschen gedauert xD




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abgekürzt auch G-Punkt genannt, da bist Du aber noch zu jung für ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZdMwynfyQs
Und wo wir grade Fasching hatten, du Pappnase


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2016)

irishrOy schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage aus reiner neugier, was ist ein gpu-pot?



Ist ein neuen Cannabis-Strain


----------



## VanBudd (26. April 2016)

Ich war hier lange nichtmehr on. 
Ich habe zwar inzwischen einen GPU Pot, bin aber immer noch an Angeboten interessiert.
Ein RAM Pot fehlt mir noch


----------

